# SS 2x2 Method Tutorial (Easy Cases)



## Rubiks560 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm sure I forgot a few easy cases


----------



## ottozing (Nov 14, 2013)

The one where you did R' F R U' F' R U2 R' F2.............. y U R U R' F' 

EDIT: when you did R2 U R2' U' R2...... U R2 U' R2'


----------



## Rubiks560 (Nov 14, 2013)

ottozing said:


> The one where you did R' F R U' F' R U2 R' F2.............. y U R U R' F'
> 
> EDIT: when you did R2 U R2' U' R2...... U R2 U' R2'



I know. But that doesn't preserve the bottom as a layer. I rarely do SS when it ends in a PBL.

EDIT: I suppose it is a method intended for PBL, but I don't think it's all that great with PBL.


----------

